# Payroll and tax program



## Pete Martin the Painter

Seriously thinking about talking the plunge and hiring someone. Going to the insurance agency tomorrow and looking into liabilty insurance. And, looking at jobs in the second half of the summer and beyond as a two person company.

Want to get some software that can help me with payroll and help me organize my records. Would prefer a non-subscription program, but I am open to anything that will not break the bank. Prefer something under $300.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I've always been a one man show as well Pete, but if you only have one employee do you really need a software application to do payroll? I honestly have no idea.

A while back I bought Quicken 2015 to deal with the financial stuff, but here it is June and I haven't gotten around to using it as I can't find an online tutorial that shows me how to use the damn thing. Best $100 I've ever spent. You really have to make sure you're going to dedicate the time it takes to make the software work for you.

I could spend less time on PT which would probably help.

(every time I see that particular smiley, I think of Steve Richards.)


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've always been a one man show as well Pete, but if you only have one employee do you really need a software application to do payroll? I honestly have no idea.
> 
> A while back I bought Quicken 2015 to deal with the financial stuff, but here it is June and I haven't gotten around to using it as I can't find an online tutorial that shows me how to use the damn thing. Best $100 I've ever spent. You really have to make sure you're going to dedicate the time it takes to make the software work for you.
> 
> I could spend less time on PT which would probably help.
> 
> (every time I see that particular smiley, I think of Steve Richards.)


Biggest reason that I want the program is to help me figure out the deduction--something that I really do not want to screw up.


----------



## CApainter

I was going to post this,

_"It really sucks that I have to haul my lazy butt to work every single day, rain or shine, so that a portion of my of my hard earned income can go to supporting someone elses fishing vacation."_

But after doing a quick search to validate that claim, I discovered that the Canadian UI system is funded by employee contributions, where as US UI is funded by the employer contributions.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Pete the Painter said:


> Biggest reason that I want the program is to help me figure out the deduction--something that I really do not want to screw up.


Hmm, I just checked and Quicken isn't recommended for payroll stuff, but it does have a big brother called Quickbooks that apparently gets some good reviews. Both are made by Intuit which has been producing some very well reviewed small business accounting applications for decades.

http://quickbooks.intuit.com/

EDIT: Just realized it's subscription based. Wow, what rock have I been living under? I had no idea most software was going in this direction.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I just started with a part-time employee, I use a company called Paysource. It cost me less than $30 per payroll, they collect and pay the taxes (my share and employee) monthly, they do the year end reporting and w2. There should be plenty of companies in your area that do the same thing. It's worth $30 a week to just have someone call me and get the hours, than having to input and cut checks, mail out taxes, and remember to do the reports. They also do WC, integrates with hours based on payroll amount.


----------



## daArch

Quickbooks is now also subscription??

WOW, well, I always had as much fondness for Intuit as I do for Adobe, so I shouldn't be much surprised.

note to self: check the portfolio and see if i own intuit and adobe, if not, buy


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hmm, I just checked and Quicken isn't recommended for payroll stuff, but it does have a big brother called Quickbooks that apparently gets some good reviews. Both are made by Intuit which has been producing some very well reviewed small business accounting applications for decades.
> 
> http://quickbooks.intuit.com/
> 
> EDIT: Just realized it's subscription based. Wow, what rock have I been living under? I had no idea most software was going in this direction.


Just checked it out. Around $32 a month. If I am soending that much I would like to own the program. But, I guess this what I will have to do to make my life simplier. Just keeping up with looking at jobs and writing estimates is wearing me out. I have months of paper work that I have yet to tackle.


----------



## Hines Painting

Pete, I'm not home but I'll try to remember to post on this with some links tomorrow night when I get home.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We have our accountant handle payroll. We have enough to worry about. I have no clue how much it costs.

We don't issues checks. Direct deposit. We have a second bank account for payroll and taxes. Every quarter they pay our quarterly taxes.


----------



## Gough

Since I started the company, I've used 9-column ledgers to keep the books. I did have an accountant help me get it set up, but have done them myself since then. Especially for smaller outfits, I think that has several advantages. It gives you a clear picture of your costs. and it's not nearly as time consuming as people would have you think. Also, no upgrades and no subscription fees. In fact, there are now websites that let you print your own ledger sheets.

Over the years, I've tried several software options, from Lotus 1,2,3 (!) to QuickBooks, but kept coming back to the ledgers.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Since I started the company, I've used 9-column ledgers to keep the books. I did have an accountant help me get it set up, but have done them myself since then. Especially for smaller outfits, I think that has several advantages. It gives you a clear picture of your costs. and it's not nearly as time consuming as people would have you think. Also, no upgrades and no subscription fees. In fact, there are now websites that let you print your own ledger sheets.
> 
> Over the years, I've tried several software options, from Lotus 1,2,3 (!) to QuickBooks, but kept coming back to the ledgers.


Pete, I concur with Gough

Being a solo, my own ledger (s) with MS Excel worked very well for me. If one has a larger company with all the payroll checks, billables and payables, tax payments, loans, etc etc etc, I can understand how Quickbooks can be a very helpful organizational tool, but for the small guy, it's like driving a Formula-1 in Boston's North End.


These type of programs are geared to tackle the complexities of a larger outfit, and for the small shops they are too complicated and cumbersome. Even Quicken for Home & Business may suit you well - although that is NOT an endorsement, just a suggestion to be investigated. 

BTW, I just did a quick search for "Alternatives to Quickbooks", this site had some interesting opinions and alternatives. 
http://blog.capterra.com/top-ten-quickbooks-alternatives-small-business-accounting/


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

daArch said:


> Pete, I concur with Gough
> 
> Being a solo, my own ledger (s) with MS Excel worked very well for me. If one has a larger company with all the payroll checks, billables and payables, tax payments, loans, etc etc etc, I can understand how Quickbooks can be a very helpful organizational tool, but for the small guy, it's like driving a Formula-1 in Boston's North End.
> 
> 
> These type of programs are geared to tackle the complexities of a larger outfit, and for the small shops they are too complicated and cumbersome. Even Quicken for Home & Business may suit you well - although that is NOT an endorsement, just a suggestion to be investigated.
> 
> BTW, I just did a quick search for "Alternatives to Quickbooks", this site had some interesting opinions and alternatives.
> http://blog.capterra.com/top-ten-quickbooks-alternatives-small-business-accounting/


I have been using it for a few days, and do agree that it is a bit much for a small business, but my biggest concern is getting the payroll, when I hire, right. I really do not want to screw it up and have to pay fines and other consequences.


----------



## daArch

If you plan on growing into the need for it, then (on hearsay) I would recommend it (or similar). Might as well get the "system" organized while you're still small.


----------



## jason123

Correct me if im wrong Goerge would know for sure! but in Canada the "real employer" has to pay for half of the cpp canadian pension plan, and vacaiton too. I believe the employee pays into his ei, then if the employee claims ei some of that pay will come from the said employer .

I never have done that I just have casual employee's. I do pay wsib on them though.
Usually I"ll have a business partnership so that the major earners are on the books . So im not claiming a casual employee with a huge sum of earnings.


----------



## George Z

jason123 said:


> Correct me if im wrong Goerge would know for sure! but in Canada the "real employer" has to pay for half of the cpp canadian pension plan, and vacaiton too. I believe the employee pays into his ei, then if the employee claims ei some of that pay will come from the said employer .
> 
> I never have done that I just have casual employee's. I do pay wsib on them though.
> Usually I"ll have a business partnership so that the major earners are on the books . So im not claiming a casual employee with a huge sum of earnings.


- Company matches Pension contribution 100%
- Employment Insurance we pay the employee's contribution times 1.4%. What employer pays doesn't get affected by someone collecting.
- For vacation pay employer pays 4% of employee earnings. This is about two weeks pay a year.


----------



## Wildbill7145

daArch said:


> Even Quicken for Home & Business may suit you well - although that is NOT an endorsement, just a suggestion to be investigated.


Anyone use this? I bought this thing to try and get more organized with this stuff and haven't even started using it.

Gotta find a nice, simple online tutorial of some sort to get started. Key to note is simple. As much as I've learned from this site that the business side of things is just as important as the painting side... I still like the painting part more. Most of the time.


----------



## goga

Pete the Painter said:


> Seriously thinking about talking the plunge and hiring someone. Going to the insurance agency tomorrow and looking into liabilty insurance. And, looking at jobs in the second half of the summer and beyond as a two person company.
> 
> Want to get some software that can help me with payroll and help me organize my records. Would prefer a non-subscription program, but I am open to anything that will not break the bank. Prefer something under $300.


As for myself, I'm using MS Access to build a little program for the things I'm doing all the time. Keeps all the records and little notes as a tank, searchable, sortable and always easy to use, well, self made to be easy to use. 

No need to pay and no need to ask for support. Takes a bit of mind tweaking, but at the end the best I need for specific line of tracking. If you can ask someone who knows the thing to help yourself out and make a little system, it is a lot better and smarter than any spreadsheet program, even tho spreadsheet is easier to make, yet again, a lot more time consuming to sort and query.


----------



## MichaelHenry

Gusto.com (formerly zenpayroll) is hands down the best way to go for payroll.

They file all of the paperwork, pay the taxes, and manage direct deposits to your employees. Highly recommend.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Pete, you can't forget about workers comp. If you have employees you must have comp in this state.


----------



## GrandCitiesPainter

Pete the Painter said:


> Biggest reason that I want the program is to help me figure out the deduction--something that I really do not want to screw up.


I know this is an old post. However, I use http://payroll.intuit.com/
and within minutes each week, I do Payroll myself.

It's pretty easy to setup and there is no way you can screw up deductions.
The software calculates deductions for your state, within one click of the mouse. You are also notified when you have to pay taxes. And paying taxes is a click of the mouse as well. 

With Intuit, they also have a workers comp agency that works with them as a unit. I am on the pay as you go program. So in short, workers comp is deducted from my bank account weekly, based on what my payroll is. And there is no lump sum payment required in advance to get it started. 

My payroll bank account is connected to intuit by my routing # and account # and the system works like clockwork. You have the choice of direct deposit or checks. I like checks because I can print them at anytime, from my office using blank check stock.

Like CDpainting said, he uses an accountant so he can focus on running his business. That's was someone told me who wanted to do my payroll, it's a line of BS. Knowing what I know now, I would not let anyone do my payroll. Once set up, it takes only 5 minute to do, per pay period, with 2 employees. I pay only $41 per month for my online account.

And what I like most of all, I am in full controlling of payroll and not dependent on a 3rd party. *I print my own payroll checks here and you can't beat that!*


----------



## Palnews26

Start with this.
http://www.payrollmassachusetts.com/PayrollCheckCalculator.aspx
It's free.
Keep records.
Send to accountant


----------



## rml63

As a former bookkeeper /business manager , accounting is not really that hard once you accept the fact that it is a double entry system. The last independent accounting programm I remember using is ACC PAC, the subscription thing is something new to me as well. Even with experience I am consulting with a CPA to start the books, that is the most difficult part.

Payroll is certainly part of it, but there is so much more info to get from a package
Depreciation on equpment
Calculation of base overhead 
Splitting of revenue streams and the % each stream contrbutes to your total revenue.

Accounting is like tools/ equipment ( this is no place to cut corners) an intial sit down with either a CPA or at the very least a bookkeeper can help you keep more of your hard earned revenue.

Mike


----------



## Bookkeeper4Painters

GrandCitiesPainter said:


> I know this is an old post. However, I use http://payroll.intuit.com/
> and within minutes each week, I do Payroll myself.
> 
> It's pretty easy to setup and there is no way you can screw up deductions.
> The software calculates deductions for your state, within one click of the mouse. You are also notified when you have to pay taxes. And paying taxes is a click of the mouse as well.
> 
> With Intuit, they also have a workers comp agency that works with them as a unit. I am on the pay as you go program. So in short, workers comp is deducted from my bank account weekly, based on what my payroll is. And there is no lump sum payment required in advance to get it started.
> 
> My payroll bank account is connected to intuit by my routing # and account # and the system works like clockwork. You have the choice of direct deposit or checks. I like checks because I can print them at anytime, from my office using blank check stock.
> 
> Like CDpainting said, he uses an accountant so he can focus on running his business. That's was someone told me who wanted to do my payroll, it's a line of BS. Knowing what I know now, I would not let anyone do my payroll. Once set up, it takes only 5 minute to do, per pay period, with 2 employees. I pay only $41 per month for my online account.
> 
> And what I like most of all, I am in full controlling of payroll and not dependent on a 3rd party. *I print my own payroll checks here and you can't beat that!*


If you only have a few employees, using Quickbooks Enhanced Payroll or Full Service Payroll is a good option. If you have more than a few employees or you want to offer 401(k) and health insurance, Paychex (http://www.paychex.com/) is a legitimate option. Paychex offers a wider array of services when compared to Quickbooks Payroll.


----------



## LakewoodPaintingPro

I use Quickbooks Online for simple invoicing for customers and use an accountant for all my payroll b/c I don't want to deal with all the details etc. It's totally worth it!!


----------



## jpacelt

quicken has a subscription for payroll


----------

